# I need an exercise buddy.



## Lynda (Jun 1, 2014)

"Used to be a runner."  Overweight and out of shape.  Would like to work up to a 5k.  Did one about 3 years ago and actually got a trophy!  LOL!  It's the age-group phenomena.  Don't want to go fast, just go.

I need a friend to help me stay motivated.  I am going to join a stretching class and go to meditation too.  Starting right now.  Anyone interested in being my buddy?


----------



## Mirabilis (Jun 2, 2014)

Linda-  I used to be a runner too and I did 5ks when I lived in Cali.  If you want I can give you my number and we can text each other or we can skype.  I stopped running in Florida because it is so warm and I go to the gym instead but I would love to have a buddy to keep motivated.  There is a 5K coming up here in August and I was thinking about entering just because I miss the high!! nthego:


----------



## Lynda (Jun 3, 2014)

I apologize for not getting back to you soon, Mirabilis.  Where in Florida are you?  I'm in Gainesville.  I definitely need a motivation buddy.  I work full time so I am limited on communication time.  Right now I am in my busiest time of the year at work, so will be mostly out of pocket until the end of June.  Up until 3 years ago, I rode my bicycle to work everyday (8 miles round trip) and walked and did the stairs at Devil's Millhopper on the weekends when I wasn't kayaking.  I then had back surgery (herniated disc) and have done little since, except walk the dogs (meander while they smell every grain of soil, leaf and sand) twice a day and kayak not so regularly as before.  I'm an outdoor person whether it be hot or cold.  I simply need a boot out the door to get started again.  I know it will make me healthier and happier.

There's a meditation group I want to join every Tuesday evening.  I think about it not just on Tuesdays, but regularly.  Then, I get off of work on Tuesday, come home, walk the dogs and decide not to go!  Aawwkk!  Tonight my excuse was that after work I had to pick up a prescription from the doctor for my grandson, go have it filled, and, then, oh yes I almost forgot, I promised to pick up Chinese food for dinner.  I sabotage myself and then make excuses to myself.  Duhhh.  I make these grand promises to myself in the evening, then wake up in the morning and don't follow through.

So, here I am, pouring my soul out to someone I don't even know, expecting you to be a catalyst to my lethargy.  What a trip!  Perhaps I just need someone that I have to account to.  I'm willing to give it a try if you are game.

Cheers, ~lynda


----------

